# After gold medal, Jason Kidd thinking about Dallas Mavericks



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon.../mavs/stories/082508dnspoolykidd.34a9220.html

*After gold medal, Jason Kidd thinking about Dallas Mavericks*
*By BRAD TOWNSEND / The Dallas Morning News
[email protected]*

BEIJING – Jason Kidd retired Sunday.

From USA Basketball competition, not his job with the Dallas Mavericks, with whom he is entering the final season of his $20 million-a-year contract.

There is no better way for Kidd to bow out of international basketball, having earned his second gold medal Sunday while extending his record to 56-0 in Olympics, Olympic qualifying and exhibition games.

"I'm undefeated," Kidd, 35, said. "I told them I can retire now from international ball, but LeBron [James] threw out something I didn't like. He said he won't play in 2012 unless I'm there."

During the team news conference after the United States' 118-107 victory over Spain on Sunday, James suggested a slightly different scenario: "J-Kidd is going to become a player-coach now," he announced.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

giving away his gold medal? dumb.

<object width="440" height="361"><param name="movie" value="http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband/player.swf?mediaId=3555519"/><param name="wmode" value="transparent"/><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"/><embed src="http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband/player.swf?mediaId=3555519" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="440" height="361" allowScriptAccess="always"></embed></object>


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I want some normal, good players on the team


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

TM said:


> giving away his gold medal? dumb.
> 
> <object width="440" height="361">
> 
> ...


??? what are you talking about???


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

It's Kidd's medal, and who are we to judge?


----------

